# Rubbing hair of bridge of nose? Do I worry?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Four of my does my almost 4 year old lamancha, and my three almost 2 year old Nubians are rubbing the hair off the bridge of their noses. I wonder if it is parasites or some deficiency or something. None of the other ten girls are doing this so I don't think it is a feeder or anything. Here is a picture of one of them. Do you know what it could be?.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my girls does something similar. It never amounts to anything else and the hair grows back eventually.
Im curious to hear what others think.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What kind of hay feeder do you have?
Some of my does rub the hair off there getting hay out of my feeder made of horse panel.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's a good reason . My girls rub their necks on my feeder. Makes their hair look horrible.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Some goats find small places in or on the feeders that collect the "tasty" tidbits and they can rub themselves trying to get to them when the others don't feel its worth it


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Ours are doing it too. It's from the feeder it seems but doesn't look like it's hurting them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Last winter I was using hay bags and one of my does rubbed all the hair off her nose.. I'll go find the picture and show you.. But it grew back and I got a new hay feeder and have not had any issues with any of them since


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Puffy


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Puffy


Rofl. I couldn't figure out why you posted a picture of here bottom. Now I see her nose. I have a preifert goat feeder. I was just worried because it wasn't all of the goats. Just four of them. I thought I might be missing something. I feel better now.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Only some of ours have it as well. I think they just dig deeper to get hay out of the feeder then the others. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Rofl. I couldn't figure out why you posted a picture of here bottom. Now I see her nose. I have a preifert goat feeder. I was just worried because it wasn't all of the goats. Just four of them. I thought I might be missing something. I feel better now.


Sorry.. It was the only one I had  lol! I did originally take it for my kidding thread last year lol 
She and one other were the only two I had that did that last year... This year no one did


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Rofl. I couldn't figure out why you posted a picture of here bottom. Now I see her nose. I have a preifert goat feeder. I was just worried because it wasn't all of the goats. Just four of them. I thought I might be missing something. I feel better now.


I thought the same thing , but then I also saw her nose :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------

